# What to do in Munich on rainy days?



## speedracerf4i (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I am going to pick up my car tomorrow, and just learned that it will be raining in Munich for the next 10 days  This completely messed up my plans because I don't like to be walking in the rain when it's 32-40 degrees out. I had planned a few walking tours through the city.

My plans to see the Doitch Museum and the factory tour haven't changed, but I am wondering if there are other indoor activities in Munich we can do. Any suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I haven't been to Munich other than to drive out of it to the south.

However, one thing I learned while livining in Europe was not to let the weather change my plans. Do what you were going to do any way...just with an umbrella. Take advantage of your time. You don't know when you will get this opportunity again.

I had similar conditions on a trip to Salzburg. It POURED rain for three straight days and temps were in the low 40's. We just put rain coats on the kids, grabbed our umbrellas and went for it. The trick is when you get really cold and miserable, pop into a little bakery/cafe/pub/restraunt, have some cofee and a bite to eat while you dry out a little, and then head out again.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Don't let the weather hold you back! Get that amazing machine out on the road and see how well it performs even on slick roads!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

Um, drink?


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't know what your previous plans were but we had the same issue. As everyone seems to say here I wouldn't let the rain stop you. Just allocate more time for travel and as TD said- get liquid nutrition.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

speedracerf4i said:


> ... and just learned that it will be raining in Munich for the next 10 days  ...


LOL!! Lenard you are such a SoCal guy, did ya happen to born in the year of the ants  ??!!
I am w/ desertnate, don't let the rain alter your plans. There are plenty to do in Munich in rain. Food, bier, museum and shopping.

How about KZ Dachau? Marieplatz (HoffBrau Haus, Museum of Fishing and Gaming, shopping). The Residents in Nympheburg (sp). :thumbup:

I think you will be just fine. 

Cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Prost!!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

directcj said:


> ... Just allocate more time for travel and as TD said- get liquid nutrition. ..


heheh!! Coming from the guy who enlisted his wife's help to finish "die maß" :bustingup :bustingup 
:beerchug: :neener:

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## speedracerf4i (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for all your inputs,

You're right Bee, I just realized that I really am a SoCal type of guy. :rofl: I guess we just don't know how to live when it rains....

My indoor plans will not change, like Dachau, factory tours, museum..etc. I was planning to get around the city by subway. But with the rain, maybe it's better for 3 people to get around by car. Is parking around Marienplatz difficult or expensive?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

speedracerf4i said:


> ...My indoor plans will not change, like Dachau, factory tours, museum..etc. I was planning to get around the city by subway. But with the rain, maybe it's better for 3 people to get around by car. Is parking around Marienplatz difficult or expensive?..


My take: Dachau ------> Car (Plenty of free parking in the spacious parking lot) It would be easier to drive than public transport. You can try out your driving skills at the round'bout (you'll know what I am talking about when you get there.) 

Everything else (Marieplatz, Dutsche Museum, etc) in the city, take the U-bahn. I have never attempt to park at/near Marieplatz :eeps: so anyone who has, please chime in. 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> . I have never attempt to park at/near Marieplatz :eeps: so anyone who has, please chime in.
> 
> :


I'm sure it can be done, but you still will have to walk some. It's partly a pedestrian area.

The best advice is the "take an umbrella" idea. That's really all you can do. Prepare for bad weather, bring a 'brella, and hope for the best. My wife and I walked around salzburg in the pouring rain. It was pretty miserable, but we saw it, and it was still beautiful. And, fortunately, the sun came out late in the afternoon. Just because weather.com says it's going to rain for 10 days doesn't mean it will always be raining. If it's coming down in buckets, go to the museum; if it's just drizzle, go outside. And if it clears up, go back to the nice outside places.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

TD said:


> Um, drink?


:drink: :thumbup:


----------



## speedracerf4i (Jun 8, 2004)

Just because weather.com says it's going to rain for 10 days doesn't mean it will always be raining. If it's coming down in buckets said:


> My bad, I didn't think of it that way! You're absolutelly right. I did use wheather.com to check weather. I guess I just assumed the rain would pour 24 hr continuously...but it can't be. My spirit is on its way back up... :thumbup:


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

beewang said:


> heheh!! Coming from the guy who enlisted his wife***8217;s help to finish ***8220;die maß***8221; :bustingup :bustingup
> :beerchug: :neener:
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


 uch:


----------



## sailher (Feb 16, 2004)

speedracerf4i said:


> Any suggestions are welcomed.


What else is there to do in Bavaria!?!?


----------



## jfloewen (Jul 13, 2004)

*Two fantastic museums and two more very good ones*

Alte Pinakothek (Old Painting Gallery), Barerstrasse 27. The main picture gallery: 14th-18t Century European art.Bigger than the Ufizzi in Florence; smaller than the Louvre or the National Gallery in London. Biig, but manageable, and a superb collection.

Bayerisches Nationalmuseum (Bavarian National Museum), Prinzregentenstrasse, 3. A slightly weirder collection since it includes decorative arts as well as painting and sculpture. For many, the wood sculptures by Riemenschneider are enough of a reason to go (austere and fluid and quiet and sad), but there are many wonderful things in this place.

Stadtische Galerie im Lenbachhaus (Municipal Gallery), Luisenstrasse 33. Klee and stuff by the Blue Rider School e.g. Kandinsky).

Neue Pinakothek (New Picture Gallery, Barerstrasse and Theresienstrasse. Ranks fourth for me, but it's where you go for French Impressionists, Goya, Turner, and Manet. The collection stops around the beginning of the 20th century.

And, yes, of course, bring a raincoat and umbrella.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Don't forget the tech museum, very near to Marienplatz. SE of Marienplatz.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

*In and around Munich*

There is a new transport collection at a remote site from the main Deutsches Museum:

Deutsches Museum Transport Museum
Theresienhöhe 14a (near the Octoberfest grounds)
80339 Munich

Opening hours
daily 9 am - 5 pm
on thursday 9 am - 8 pm

There is also a collection of about a dozen vehicles in the permanent design collection at the new Pinakothek der Moderne, Barer Str. 40

Open Tue., Wed, Sat, Sun 10-5
Thur, Fri 10-8

(Both have good web sites and are definitely worth a visit.)

If you like airplanes, the main Deutsches Museum is good, but the Flugwerft at Schleissheim is great! (Schleissheim is north of the city, easy parking, and fair accessibility from the S-bahn)

If you like trains, DB has a great museum in Nuremburg.

Other interesting day trips include:
Regensburg (old city, castles, BMW 3-series factory) -- rail (DB) or drive.
Funfseeland (Five lakes district) - drive or limited S-bahn access. Small, but exceptionally good modern art museum (specializing in Expressionists), the Buchheim, is north of Bernried on Starnbergersee. Also vist Bad Tolz, Tegernsee, etc.
Zugspitz -- not so great in the rain, but interesting.
Chiemsee -- (ditto)


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> I'm sure it can be done, but you still will have to walk some. It's partly a pedestrian area.
> 
> The best advice is the "take an umbrella" idea. That's really all you can do. Prepare for bad weather, bring a 'brella, and hope for the best. My wife and I walked around salzburg in the pouring rain. It was pretty miserable, but we saw it, and it was still beautiful. And, fortunately, the sun came out late in the afternoon. Just because weather.com says it's going to rain for 10 days doesn't mean it will always be raining. If it's coming down in buckets, go to the museum; if it's just drizzle, go outside. And if it clears up, go back to the nice outside places.


Go to the Hotel Torbrau and ask if you can park in their lot or garage, might cost E10 or so but they like BMW and were very accomodating when we stayed there last June for our ED. From there you are 2/3 blocks from Marienplatz, Hofbrauhaus etc. There was also a large parkplatz about 1/2 block from the hotel. You go to Europa this time of year you're going to get rained on...so just be prepared and it can be fun...just hop from bar to bar!


----------



## BoyScout (Mar 20, 2004)

The rain doesn't stop anyone else in Munich...don't let it stop you. (But do take along an umbrella)


----------

